# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Pijpers (Barendrecht)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Pijpers

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Pijpers, Barendrecht

Adres: Jacoba Pompevliet 32, Barendrecht


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Pijpers*

----------

